# صور جاينت كيك كيكه خيااااال



## sweet shop (3 يوليو 2010)

مرحبا
حبيت اوريكم طلبية جاينت كب كيك 
كب كيك حجم كبير طبعا هالكيكه عباره عن طبقتين تكفي من 10 الى 15 شخص 
هاذي الطلبيه كان معاها كب كيك حجم عادي وكان الديكور حقها مثل الورده 
بس للاسف ماقدرت اصورها ماكان فيه وقت بس مو مشكله تلقون كل الصور في الفلكر او في متجري الخاص 
سعر الكيكه هاذي 100 ريال 
والكب كيك الحبه ب 5ريال 

والرجاء الحجز قبل بيومين او ثلاثة ايام اسفه لن استقبل الطلبات قبلها بيوم

للمزيد من المعلومات الرجاء الاتصال على الارقام التاليه 
0569099626
او على الاميل 
[email protected] hotmail.com

نستقبل طلباتكم واستفسارتكم على المتجر التالي 
ظ…طھط¬ط± sweetshop

او الفلكر التالي Flickr: sweetshop1's Photostream


----------

